# Temple Grandin



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Animal whisperer....don't gloss over her Bio....located on the right side.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/livestock/a-chat-with-temple-grin_275-ar34201


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I watch a movie about her, I think the one they are talking about, several months ago. Very interesting lady, and very smart.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

She has some seminars on YouTube. When I first ran across one of the videos I did not know who she was, just knew she knew what she was talking about. Then someone mentioned her, the autistic Ph.D. and I put 2 and 2 together and realized who she was.

She is not your typical autistic person. She has learned to express and channel her insights to help us see in different ways.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I like her.

I need to make my father read this article, then read it again, then maybe a third time or as many times as it takes.

He's old school, gotta show em who's boss, hotshot, big stick, yelling and screaming, whatever it takes to show em who's boss.

I'm the one who feeds em, they know me, I can sort the entire herd out and never say a word. If they get un-cooperative, walk away, let em settle down and try again in 20 minutes or so.

I'm checking into being certified as "humane" next then grass fed.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I really appreciate her too....she is a great agricultural based american....who has overcome so much....who understands fully how to deal and communicate with the "beast of burden". I am like Marty and others around stock.....be quiet, speak softly and move slowly and deliberately and leave those dang hotshots out of the picture.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

She is the best stockman I have ever heard of. Mel


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The first thing my wife and I did when we got to the Sunbelt Expo was sit through a cattle handling seminar. It was very informative. Can't remember the guys new or the Dr. that was there with him but he emphasized low stress over and over. He said a stressed out cow is hard to handle and any vaccinations or meds you might be giving them are far less affective on a stressed out cow. He mentioned Bud Williams and the Bud Box and Temple Grandin and their differences in cattle handling. He said Temple Grandin has done more for good for cattle handling than just anyone in the country. This guy despised Hot Sticks but did say there is a time for them when loading cattle and only as a last resort and only when the animal absolutely won't budge. He said he watched 2 guys on a feed lot on a close circuit TV and when they finished he asked they how many times a minute had they used their hot sticks and one said like 3 or 4 times a minute and the other said maybe 5 or 6. He told them they were hitting the trigger right at 50-60 times per minute. He also said they had probably been doing it for so long they didn't even realize it. My wife bought a rattle paddle some time ago and he said they are ok but needs to be used only as an extension of your arm and not to beat an animal with. He said he prefers a semi-rigid whip-like device with a colored flag on the end, my wife bought one at the Expo, it too is to be used as an extension of your arm and not to beat them with.

If you get a chance to watch the Temple Grandin movie made by HBO, watch it.

I've watched the HBO movie about Temple and was extremely impressed.

Here's a pretty good movie about Temple Grandin:


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

A trucker friend was telling me once about a family he hauled cattle for. "Why the dog won't even listen to you unless you holler at him." Mel


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> My wife bought a rattle paddle some time ago and he said they are ok but needs to be used only as an extension of your arm and not to beat an animal with. He said he prefers a semi-rigid whip-like device with a colored flag on the end, my wife bought one at the Expo, it too is to be used as an extension of your arm and not to beat them with.


When sorting by myself I sometimes use a piece of electrical conduit with plastic warning tape tied to the end to act like ribbons, hold the conduit in the center and move it up and down the so the ends get to bouncing up and down, now you look ten feet wide to a bovine.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> When sorting by myself I sometimes use a piece of electrical conduit with plastic warning tape tied to the end to act like ribbons, hold the conduit in the center and move it up and down the so the ends get to bouncing up and down, now you look ten feet wide to a bovine.


I like that idea.

The problem here is there's too much open space on the lots. It was a 40-45 head Dairy until 2003 and there's about 4000-6000 sq.ft. of concrete, it has a big main shed for the cows, feeding troughs with stanchions and couple gated areas where the cows came in to be milked and separated out. They've put a headgate on one doorway of the old milkhouse and tried build a makeshift sweep chute but there's just too places for them to get by you when trying to get them into the milkhouse and into the headgate. We've all been doing some serious thinking on how to better manage the herd especially after dealing with that huge Pinkeye outbreak they had back in the early Fall. I've printed out some Google Earth shots as close up as possible and we've been trying to draw out some plans according to what we've seen at other places. It sure would be nice to have a smooth flowing efficient system for worming and such. They don't do any growth hormones or general antibiotics, they only get antibiotics if their sick. There's 41 heifers and 1 bull in the herd and now 8 calves.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

In a chute sometimes a hotshot otherwise no


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I would rather work cattle by myself than with someone who excites the pen. I added 47 bred cows last February. It took them a while to settle in. I like to be able to walk among them, walk close to a resting cow and she not get up.

I have used a shepherd's cane for years when separating and working cattle. I have never had to hit one yet. Our hot shot had not been used in years until this summer. I had to dust it off to get a cow through the chute. The battery was so dead the cow did not know when I tried to buzz her.

Body language is very important when being around cattle. I have a self feeder in a creep pen for the nursing calves. I open it twice a day and enjoy walking close to the calves while they eat. It is not long before you are just part of their environment.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> I would rather work cattle by myself than with someone who excites the pen.


Amen to that.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I apply the same ideas to horses. Here's some pictures from the other day where I just goofin' around:









OK Guys---Here's the plan -- Boy-Girl-Boy-Girl-Boy.









Alright Val--Need you to move over a little.









Almost there--Remember--It's B-G-B-G-B









Very Good--Thank you!

Ralph


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> I would rather work cattle by myself than with someone who excites the pen


Me, too. They work LOTS easier.

My cattle have not had a horse & rider around them in probably over 10 years. Their water trough is in the lane, next to the gate going in the pens. I can usually get all 19 head of grown cattle in the pens by myself, maybe have one of my boys around to close a gate for me. Hot shot only used to load one that don't wanna get on the trailer.



> enjoy walking close to the calves while they eat. It is not long before you are just part of their environment.


Grown cattle, too.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

urednecku said:


> Me, too. They work LOTS easier.
> 
> My cattle have not had a horse & rider around them in probably over 10 years. Their water trough is in the lane, next to the gate going in the pens. I can usually get all 19 head of grown cattle in the pens by myself, maybe have one of my boys around to close a gate for me. Hot shot only used to load one that don't wanna get on the trailer.
> 
> Grown cattle, too.


Same here, I walk with em down the lane to change pastures all summer long, then walk against them heading back to the barn.

After filling the feeders in the winter I like to get off the tractor and walk around em while they eat for 5 or 10 minutes.


----------

